# Do drivers of Right Hand Drive Sylines get stress from Police?



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

*Do drivers of Right Hand Drive Sylines get stress from Police?*

I just read about the one in NPM and I was wondering . I thought they had to be converted to LHD .


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Do drivers of Right Hand Drive Sylines get stress from Police?*



infrared said:


> *I just read about the one in NPM and I was wondering . I thought they had to be converted to LHD . *


That's mine  

I've only had one instance where a state trooper was driving by my car during traffic and started running my plates to see if it was street legal. Of course everything was legit so he just took off.

My friend also has a Skyline and actually had a cop pull him over while he was in Vancouver, B.C. The cop told him nothing was wrong and that he wanted to make sure this was a real Skyline that everyone had been talking about.  

RHD is legal in the U.S.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Do drivers of Right Hand Drive Sylines get stress from Police?*



deeznutz said:


> *
> The cop told him nothing was wrong and that he wanted to make sure this was a real Skyline that everyone had been talking about.
> 
> *


haha that's great


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

D's right about the Vancouver incident.

Officer Chan of the RCMP Traffic Division pulled me over 1:30 in the morning in front of a massage parlor just to check my car out. My girlfriend was not too amused. I thought he was trying to check my VIN plates or somehow entrap me with questions. But he was genuinely interested in the car and was very cool. 

On my trip to LA's Import Showoff a couple of weeks ago, a CHP patrol car in the opposite direction pulled a U-turn near Bakersfield to tell me, "Nice Car!", over the loudspeaker. He didn't seem to care that we were going 95 mph. 

All in all, no problems with RHD. Just don't go to the drive-throughs, toll booths, or airport parking garages by yourself.......


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SPL R33 said:


> *Hi Everyone,
> 
> D's right about the Vancouver incident.
> 
> ...


Write me privatly... some of these would make for interesting stories for NPM... Plus we are really looking to jump into more Skyline topics and features.

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

when that cop pulled u over to check out your car, did he flash his lights at you and did the whole simulation thing?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

if u think about it- if RHD was illegal how would we get mail!?;-)


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Glad to know , I plan to relocate to Ny soon so this info is very useful


----------

